# Hammocks? Pots?



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, Ive heard people talking about getting hammocks for their bettas, what exactly is this? Does anyone have a picture of it? Thanks!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, this is it: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4055997
I have it but my Betta doesn't really use it. It acts as a Betta 'bed' but they don't need it. You don't have to buy it though. But sometimes, my Betta does go on.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a ZooMed betta leaf hammock- If you get one make sure the wire in the leaf is not exposed in any way so your betta doesn't get hurt. I've had mine for a year and it's still fine.









The ZooMed floating Betta Log- I don't have one of these yet but I do plan on getting one. Lots of members here say their bettas love them.










Some people have also made leaf hammocks for their bettas out of a suction cup and some silk leaves, to get around the wire stem. I think you can find instructions here somewhere, or perhaps on youtube if you decide to go the DIY route.

As far as clay pots go, you can use any cave, just make sure whatever you use doesn't have holes small enough your betta could jam himself part of the way into and get stuck. Fill in holes in the clay pots with aquarium sealant or something. Make sure decorative caves don't have "window" cracks that are smaller then the largest part of your fish's body.

These things intrigue me but I can't find any locally. Cichlid Stones:









I may just cave and order some but I'd REALLY like to see them in person first, or at least have more input from people who have used which stone for their bettas before I shell out anywhere from $5 - $80 on a single stone, or a 15 pack.... I do like that they are made of ceramic though and they look realistic in pictures.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

My bettas like it. But they also like anything similar- what I mean is they like to rest on fake or real plant leaves near a surface, they like to rest on the suction cups of my thermometers . . anything. But I do give each one of my bettas the leaf hammock just to give them a little spot to take a rest if they like.

I caught my Limoncello sleeping on it the other day at night. And Alejandro hung out on it a lot today. Sometimes a new fish takes a few days to figure out what it's for.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but I had to upload photos and it took a while so I can't edit.

Here is an example of a betta hanging out on a hammock.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I made my hammock and I have pots too.. the fish on the right never touches either of his, but loves his betta log (for some reason it keeps getting white fuzzy stuff on it I'm about to boil it). The one on the left loves his pot, the filter (sponge) and his log but only swims though his tube every once and a while.

My other betta has an aztec head and he hides in that or floats behind the filter LOL


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> These things intrigue me but I can't find any locally. Cichlid Stones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twilight Storm! I can't remember if I updated you or not, but I did finally receive the Cichlid Stones (thanks, customs), and while the one marked as Medium was far larger than the description and wouldn't fit my 2-gallon tank, the Small one fits perfectly and my betta uses it as his sleeping spot, or for when he's feeling anti-social. It looks reasonably natural. Modi is a relatively small boy and has no problems getting inside the size Small stone and swimming inside of it, but a very large betta may have issues.

Front view:









Back view:


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

took me FOREVER to find this online, too bad they don't sell it anymore.. 

I have this in Ted's tank. He LOVES it

Mayan Head


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your help!! I think I may look into the hammock and log, Kudo likes to hang out on the leaves of his plants so maybe he would like the hammock as well. 

Your tanks are so awesome, the bettas here are very lucky fish!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

CharStarr said:


> Thanks everyone for all your help!! I think I may look into the hammock and log, Kudo likes to hang out on the leaves of his plants so maybe he would like the hammock as well.
> 
> Your tanks are so awesome, the bettas here are very lucky fish!!


I have had the hammock before, and the metal part rusts easily. The suction cup also changes color permanently if you add like machete blue to the water as a medication. I ended having to throw mine away, but up until then, he loved it. maybe you could just replace it every year or two, they are cheap


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Aurie said:


> I made my hammock and I have pots too.. the fish on the right never touches either of his, but loves his betta log (for some reason it keeps getting white fuzzy stuff on it I'm about to boil it). The one on the left loves his pot, the filter (sponge) and his log but only swims though his tube every once and a while.
> 
> My other betta has an aztec head and he hides in that or floats behind the filter LOL


thats how mine are too but open at the top, both of my guys love them!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

My Betta Perseus doesnt use his Betta Hammock that much but he loves the Floating Log but the paint does flake off it after a month or at least mine did no problem just makes a mess and used my gravel vaccum to get it all out of the tank and then took the log out and and rinsed it over and over and wiped it off with paper towels and it was fine to put back in the tank.


----------



## Dracodion (Jul 25, 2012)

I was wondering about this as well. I recently got a betta for the first time in years so I'm almost new to being a betta fish owner again. I've these around and they look really cute and I've read/heard that lots of bettas love them, but then I read one review on them that's made me very concerned on getting one myself. The reviewer said that since it has metal, can it rust? Has anyone experienced this or has had one long enough that it may rust?


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I see you have a ceramic pot in there.

Ceramic wont release anything harmful into the water right? I was going to use a bunch of Amethysts as my gravel but I heard that the magnesium ( i think) in the purple part of the stone can actually be released into the water. Just wondering if the pots are safe.


----------

